# Acog?



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone here have an military type ACOG 4x32 on their AR15? Thoughts?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not and have never used on in the military or outside of it. For what it is worth, I have yet to hear anyone that has used one to say that they are anything but fantastic. You will spend a good $1,100 + for one though.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Heavy


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

They are great, solid and very good for their intended use. Military , quick action scopes. I have one, paid low 900's for it..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been looking at the Sig Romeo 5 red dot. Like the auto shut off and cowitness with iron sights. Right around 100 bucks cost. If your looking for options??


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I already have Eotech and Meprolite but I found an article on clearing AR15 malfunctions. I’m not sure my current optics could stand the “mortaring” maneuver. So I figured I would investigate the ACOG as the favored optic for the army and USMC.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I already have Eotech and Meprolite but I found an article on clearing AR15 malfunctions. I'm not sure my current optics could stand the "mortaring" maneuver. So I figured I would investigate the ACOG as the favored optic for the army and USMC.


Chances of you needing to mortar a properly maintained AR using quality ammo is very slight. On top of this most optics will be able to tolerate it without breaking. You can also just buy optics that have a lifetime warranty like vortex without breaking the bank, but still being ensure that you can get the optic fixed or replaced if necessary.
Otherwise if you like the ACOG and can afford it, go for it.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

Personally I use the poor mans ACOG on two of my carbines. Some of these 3x and 5x prism sights can surprise you. I’ve got a Burris Ar-332 3x on my 5.56. Illumination red or green (which you rarely need because they have an etched reticle) has bdc out to 600 and works accordingly. Had it for 12 years and still has the original (cr123) battery and held zero very well. Only complaint on it is that the 100 yard dot is 3 moa maybe even 4 I think, but the reason for that is the bottom of the dot is on at 200. On man size paper it’s no problem but smaller targets get covered. I have a primary arms 7.62x39/300BLK 3x with red illumination (same thing, etched reticle) but it’s the acss on my 300 BLK carbine and I will say I love that scope. Bdc our to 5 or 600 on it. The bdc is not quite as advertised but if you learn where your rounds land they are pretty close. The chevron in the acss makes for some super accurate shooting. I’ve used the Burris all the way from 10 to 600 yds with succes and 10 to 200 yds with the primary arms also. Primary arms is starting to make some pretty awesome and very rugged optics. I also have a primary arms md-ads red dot on my blackout pistol, co-whitnessed with flip up irons of course. Love them all and the red dot has a 5.5 year battery life on setting 8 out of 12. Two settings for nods which I’ll never use lol. I bought all three knowing that they are very dependable and they all run on cr 2032 batteries. I have a spare in each pistol grip, but even if you don’t think of what battery is in every car key fob, sattelite reciever, tv, and god knows what else. I’m not dependent on batteries but they are pretty wide spread should I ever need some. I feel like these cheaper prisms can keep up the $1,100 Trijicon ACOGs and red dots. I mean you have to get the tridium redone every ten years on those and my battery has been in my Burris for 12 and I don’t think you can get tridium at Walmarts or from electronics lol.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

There not junk price either each one was between $270 and $350. But you can outfit three or four rifles for what one Trijicon costs.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Primary Arms stuff is very good....


----------

